# On Demand Typical Download Times



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

Post your typical download times for content from DOD...

I'm running Comcast HSI in Chicago, I have the 8mbps/2mpbs speed tier of service.

Downloading a full HD Starz movie 2hr 15min in length takes about 90-130 minutes. 30 minute SD show will take about 17-20 minutes.

Recent speedtest from DSL Reports:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "DIRECTV On Demand Discussion" forum.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have no idea.

However, I've been able to start watching everything I've downloaded (HD and SD) right away and have never had to pause. So, in all cases it's taken less time than the show is in length.

I have Verizon FIOS 5/2


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have 2.7MBps download speed and can download a 30 min. SD program in 18 minutes give or take. 30 minutes of HD can take over an hour.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Like spartanstew said, I don't really care how long the download takes, as much of the content I download I can start watching right away or, in the case of a full-length HD movie, within 30-40 minutes of starting the DL.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I have a 7MB cable connection thru a Linksys G wireless router using a Compaq Laptop with a built in G wireless adapter bridging to an HR-21 box. I just tried my first download this morning and it took 20-25 mins to download a 30 min SD program.


----------



## DJ iD4 (Jul 5, 2008)

it's kind of sad to see that it's not quite "On Demand" for some people. they should send info through the satellite as well to speed things up.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

DJ iD4 said:


> it's kind of sad to see that it's not quite "On Demand" for some people. they should send info through the satellite as well to speed things up.


They do. Check your Showcases/Movies Now Tab in the List.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I it installed last night.It seems to be very slow.Almost an hour for a 40 minute program.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate to beat a dead horse...but I will.

If you have a wireless connection on your path to your router/modem, check it for issues. I have seen a number of times that interference from neighboring wireless networks can cause a very high number of dropped packets which can impact throughput drastically.

If you are experiencing slow download with a fairly high speed connection (3 Mbps or higher), you should try it via a hardwired connection to check for any change in speed. Retransmitting dropped packets due to wireless issues can very severely impact download time.


----------



## PackFan (Jul 18, 2006)

I have quite fast Comcast internet and I used to be able to watch shows immediately after beginning a download...

Today, I can't even watch a 30 minute show for about the entire 30 minutes!


----------



## PackFan (Jul 18, 2006)

I just ran a speed test from the same adapter the HR-20 is connected to.



The problem is not on my end...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would assume that there is some throttling done in their system somewhere because it makes no difference in download time if I have only one, or both HR20's downloading at the same time. I can watch SD immediately and HD needs about a 20 minute head start. I have a 6mbps DSL which has been very consistent.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

PackFan said:


> I have quite fast Comcast internet and I used to be able to watch shows immediately after beginning a download...
> 
> Today, I can't even watch a 30 minute show for about the entire 30 minutes!


Recently I have had the same problems as well, I have comcast as well


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Comcast throws down some serious Quality of Service (QoS) smackdown on heavy downloaders. I often have my "up to" 6Mb connection wind down to less than 1% of that speed after a few minutes. If I pause the download for a couple of minutes, the speed pops right back up.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

harsh said:


> Comcast throws down some serious Quality of Service (QoS) smackdown on heavy downloaders. I often have my "up to" 6Mb connection wind down to less than 1% of that speed after a few minutes. If I pause the download for a couple of minutes, the speed pops right back up.


I've never seen this. I've had consistent 1MB/s (note: megaBYTE) downloads from other sites. On DOD I've seen 6mb/s downloads throughout the download.


----------

